# Bellows



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Has anyone put new bellows on there sit. Or replaced it with the cylinder kit. Thanks Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I have never done either of those repairs but I think I would do the cylinder kit. I do not
think the bellow repair is an easy job. So far I have avoided locomotives with SIT.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i read up on the bellows looke like a pain in the ??? Plus u have to buy a tool .


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al my factory repair memos manual suggested to all Gilbert repair stations that the bellows type smoke unit should be replaced by the piston and lever type if repairs were needed. I have a list of parts and part numbers if you need them. Or maybe you can find parts on eBay. The part numbers shown may not be available now but who knows. Since Gilbert suggested to their repair stations to replace the bellows type that tells me they knew the piston and lever type were better. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have heard good reviews on the cylinder kits. I use to see them on ebay but none lately.
Portlines should have them.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok guys thanks ihave the k line book it has a section on that. Try to keep it as oringinal as possible. But bellows look like pain. I saw some u tube videos on doing the cylinder. Thanks again 

Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al I understand your reason for wanting to keep your engine as original as possible. However, since Gilbert notified repair centers to replace the bellows type smoke units with the piston type then you would still be original. In my manual Gilbert states "When a locomotive is received for service, our policy is to abolish the bellows in the smoke unit in the tender, replace same using an assortment of new parts to convert to the piston and lever type". Then a list of needed parts and P.N.'s is shown along with a diagram. There you have a direct quote from Gilbert dated 12-1-48. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I agree with Kenny. I do not think going to the piston would hurt the value of your engine. It might help.
Kenny is saying that it is a factory approved repair.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know was watching a repair video today and he said the samething you did to replace it with the cylinder kit i will order one today thanks again for the info. Also he mentioned what you said about the notice from gilbert.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I know was watching a repair video today and he said the samething you did to replace it with the cylinder kit i will order one today thanks again for the info. Also he mentioned what you said about the notice from gilbert.


They're expensive...I saw one on ebay 3 days ago and it was $43.95 plus shipping. I also saw just the cylinder and that was $22 dollars +. Tempting...and to answer your question about repairing them, they can be a P.I.T.A... I've done several with positive results.. My new to me 322 is a SIT, and I wanted the kit but the cost put me off.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

i did get the kit from a vender use there is a small train show Sunday if it doesn't rain they are setting up outside there cars in the lodge parking lot still were mask and 6 ft apart .


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> i did get the kit from a vender use there is a small train show Sunday if it doesn't rain they are setting up outside there cars in the lodge parking lot still were mask and 6 ft apart .


I was having trouble with the motor that runs the smoke gear. I wanted to fix that before I invested in the smoke kit. I'm going to stay with the original bellows, check out my pictures using the original bellows.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

dont see your pics. i do like the bellows.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> dont see your pics. i do like the bellows.


The 322 pictures are under my "322" thread.. Sorry about that..here they are...smokes like a hippie,lol!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok i read up on the bellows looke like a pain in the ??? Plus u have to buy a tool .


You don't need a "tool". I don't know about any "tool" being helpful, but you do need some patience, and use Super Glue, but make sure you use the "gel" type.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, with the way that thing smokes, the bellows are fine.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

nice smoke like mo-pac said bellows work fine love the layout. al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut that is the best smoking bellows type I have ever seen. Nice. 

Kenny


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I worked a bellows a few years back. Complete with pictures, on a 312 engine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I worked a bellows a few years back. Complete with pictures, on a 312 engine.


I read your entire article, nice!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

i did pretty much the same that u did but my bellow in my second 322 hudson the bellows were in good shape . i picked up some spares one the bellows no good and front plate that holds brushes broken so iam converting it to the kit. second one works fine just have to clean it up so i will have two spares. and i really enjoyed your article if i havnt said it already. AL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It worked really nice. The gentleman was thrilled with the result. It was fun and I have another 312 but it is without the tender. That will be a retirement project. Plastic tubing was too stiff. I had a medical style and a silicone piece. If i remember I went with the silicone. It is so unique a great addition to a collection!


----------

